# Breed guesses for Ernie??



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

I put little Ernie up on Petfinder today and already 3 people have called to ask about him.. I've just been calling him a terrier mix, but I don't really know.. What breeds do you think he is? He came in with his brother and father. His brother was the same size as him but smooth and solid yellow. His father is fuzzy like Ernie, but colored more like a Yorkie. His fathers ears sit the same way as Ernie's.



















The camera dates are off, it is always resetting itself.


----------



## WilsonsDad (Mar 10, 2010)

Probably safe to say he isn't a Newfie and St Bernard mix. My guess is a Yorkie, carin mix. but not sure. Cute little man though for sure...


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Airedale mix? how old is he?


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Keechak said:


> Airedale mix? how old is he?


8-10 weeks.


----------



## WilsonsDad (Mar 10, 2010)

Binkalette said:


> 8-10 weeks.


Ya I see the Airedale in there too...how big is the dad?


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

His dad is small, no more than 15-20 pounds. I can get some pictures of him on Friday when he's back from his neuter. He could maybe be a yorkie mix, his hair is wirey like Ernie's, and doesn't grow out. He's longer than a yorkie too, longer body, longer nose..


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Could be wirehaired dachshund mix, I dunno how common they are in comparison to smooths. I'm fairly certain there's Yorkie in there too.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I think I see Dachshund as well in the length of his face and ears. Not too sure. Coloring sure looks like yorkie though. Could there be some Schnauzer in there?


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

He looks like a mini Schnauzer x Yorkie to me..


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

lucidity said:


> He looks like a mini Schnauzer x Yorkie to me..


Yes, I see Schnauzer in the face in the first pic. The color sure says Yorkie or even wire haired Daschund.


----------



## crzy_brunette77 (May 19, 2009)

This is Sam at that age and we think he may be Yorkie/something, possibly Schnauzer (he's 15 lbs, 13 inches at the nose so too big for normal Yorkie, so he's either a mix or a giant Yorkie!)










Ernie looks similar,although a bit lighter. So I'd saw Yorkie/Schnauzer or maybe giant, badly bred Yorkie?


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

i see a lot of these "yorkies" at work. pure bred, papers (CKC)
i think they are just badly bred yorkies.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Okay, Here are some pictures of his father:
















His ears don't stand up all the way, similar to Ernie's.


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

Definitely yorkie/schnauzer! He is sooo cute! This is my fiance's cousin's mini schnauzer...just imagine her in a bigger package and yorkie colors!


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Australian terrier would give you that coat/body/face/texture in hair coat.










Maybe even silky terrier










both are often overlooked when considering breed mixes with those "yorkie"traits. 

Silky puppy










Australian terrier puppy










yorkie/schnauzer mix puppy


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

Hm now I am just stumped! Dog_Shrink you are too good! Ernie could be anyone of those!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

The father looks like he has daschund in him by the length of his head. I would say Daschund x Yorkie cross.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

I say terrier mix, and you can take that to the bank.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I would think either Yorkie/Silky/Australian Terrier is somewhere in there, along with maybe Schanzuer or a Cairn.


----------

